# Skyscraper superpowers, where does your country stand?



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

How many 300+ meter buildings does your country have (To the roof)? 

These figures are according to Skyscraperpage.com so they might need a bit of adjusting, feel free. :lol:

# Of 300+ meter buildings (to roof) by country. (Including U/C, proposed, on hold and (obviously) completed). 

Our top 3 contenders are... 

China: 77
United States: 35
United Arab Emirates: 26


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think you should include proposed and on hold because often they don't get built.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

QuantumX said:


> I don't think you should include proposed and on hold because often they don't get built.


Proposed perhaps, but on hold many do. 

I think SSP is missing a lot for China, aren't they supposed to have in the hundreds?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Jay said:


> I think SSP is missing a lot for China, aren't they supposed to have in the hundreds?


Therefore, there really is no point in this thread. We're missing a lot of China's buildings. Isaidso has been over it again and again.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I add every proposed building over 300m, if it has a thread here. SSP should be quite up to date on that actually. If threads had no update in a long time however I change the status to stale proposal.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why use the info from SSP?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Why use the info from SSP?


Some think it's more accurate and up to date, but I don't know. Like any of those websites, it's more accurate in some respects, but then, not in others.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Mexico: 5 Proposed Supertalls

Torre Hidrosina 103FL, 452m (Mexico City)
Torre Insignia 76FL, 330m (Monterrey)
Puerta Reforma 73FL, +300m (Mexico City)
Torre Colon Unknown floors +300m (Mexico City)
R432 +70FL +300m (Mexico City)


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Miami has had 5 planned as well, but our problem is MIA and the FAA.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

There are two great lists (300m+ buildings, both built and U/C) on gaoloumi.com, hopefully someone do the dirty job translating them:

updated on Jan. 09, 2015

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=92295&extra=&page=1

Built:

800米级及以上高楼：

828米 迪拜塔(Burj Dubai)| 828米|162层|建成

600米级及以上高楼：

634米 东京天空树*新东京电视塔|634米|建成
632米 上海中心大厦|632米|121层|建成
601米 麦加Abraj Al Bait Towers | 601米 | 95层 | 建成
600米 广州电视观光塔|600米|建成

500米级及以上高楼：

553米 CN电视塔|553.33米|180层|建成
541米 纽约世界贸易大厦1号楼自由大厦(1WTC Freedom Tower ) | 541米 | 108层 | 建成
540米 奥斯坦金诺广播电视塔|540米|建成
509米 台北101大厦(Taipei 101)|509米|101层|建成

400米级及以上高楼：

492米 上海环球金融中心(Shanghai World Financial Center)|492米|101层|建成
484米 香港环球贸易广场(International Commerce Center) | 484米 | 118层 | 建成
467米 上海东方明珠广播电视塔(Oriental Pearl TV Tower)|467.9米|14层|建成
457米 芝加哥约翰汉考克大厦John Hancock Center|457.2米|100层|建成
452米 吉隆坡双子星塔(Petronas Towers)|452米*2|88层|建成
450米 南京绿地广场紫峰大厦 | 450米 | 88层 | 建成
448米 纽约帝国大厦Empire State Building|448.7米|102层|建成
442米 芝加哥威利斯大厦(Willis Tower)&希尔斯大厦(Sears Tower)|442.3米|108层|建成
441米 深圳京基金融中心广场 | 441.8米 | 100层 | 建成
440米 广州国际金融中心"西塔"|440.75米|103层|建成
435米 德黑兰Milad塔|435米|建成
423米 芝加哥特朗普国际酒店大厦(Trump International Hotel Tower) | 423米| 96层| 建成
421米 吉隆坡塔|421米|建成
420米 上海金茂大厦(Jin Mao Tower)|420.5米|88层|建成
415米 天津广播电视塔|415.2米|7层|建成
香港国际金融中心二期(2 International Finance Centre)|415.8米|90层|建成
413米 迪拜公主塔Princess Tower |413米|101层|建成
412米 科威特城Al Hamra大厦(Al Hamra Tower) | 412米 | 77层 | 建成
405米 北京中央广播电视塔 | 405米 | 23层 | 建成

300米级及以上高楼：

395米 迪拜玛丽娜23大厦（23 Marina）|395米|89层|建成
391米 广州中信广场(CITIC Plaza) | 391.1米 | 80层|建成
388米 郑州电视塔|388米|建成
384米 深圳地王大厦（Shun Hing Square）|384米|69层|建成
380米 迪拜Elite Residence|380米|91层|建成
378米 高雄东帝士85国际广场(Tuntex Sky Tower)|378米|85层|建成
375米 塔什干|塔什干塔| 375m|建成
374米 香港中环广场Central Plaza|374米|78层|建成
372米 阿拉木图塔|371.5米|建成
科威特解放塔|372米|建成
369米 里加广播电视塔|368.5米|建成
柏林电视塔|368米|建成
367米 香港中银大厦Bank of China Tower|367.4米|70层|建成
366米 纽约美国银行塔(BOA Tower)|366米|54层|建成
363米 迪拜阿勒玛斯大楼（Almas Tower）|363米|74层|建成
360米 广州广晟国际大厦 | 360米| 60层|建成
355米 深圳赛格广场SEG Plaza|355.8米|72层|建成
迪拜阿联酋公园大厦Emirates Park Towers|355米|77层*2|建成
354米 迪拜阿联酋办公大厦Emirates Office Tower|354.6米|56层|建成
350米 拉斯维加斯同温层酒店和高塔|350.2米|建成
346米 芝加哥怡安中心(Aon Center)|346.3米|83层|建成
香港中环中心（The Center）|346米|73层|建成
345米 河内地标大厦Hanoi Landmark Tower | 345米|74层|建成
339米 四川电视塔|339米|建成
南京德基广场二期|339米|70层|建成
莫斯科 Mercury City Tower | 339米| 75层| 建成
无锡九龙仓国际金融中心|339米|67层|建成
重庆环球金融中心|338.9米|70层|建成
338米 迪拜The Torch | 338米 | 80 层 |建成
澳门旅游塔(Macau Tower)|338米|61层|建成
法兰克福|欧罗巴塔|337.5米|建成
337米 天津环球金融中心(Tianjin World Financial Center) | 337米 | 76层 | 建成
336米 哈尔滨龙塔|336米|建成
333米 上海世茂国际广场|333.3米|60层|建成
常州现代传媒中心|333米|58层|建成
东京塔|333米|建成
迪拜Rose Rotana Hotel | 333米 | 73层 | 建成
温州世界贸易中心(Wenzhou World Trade Center) | 333米 | 72层 | 建成
332米 武汉民生银行大厦|332米|68层|建成
330米 北京国际贸易中心三期|330米|80层|建成
328米 奥克兰天空|328米|建成
无锡江阴空中华西村|328米|72层|建成
无锡苏宁广场 | 328米+183米 | 68层+50层 |建成
迪拜The Index|328米|80层|建成
迪拜Al Yaquob Tower|328米|69层|建成
327米 维尔纽斯电视塔|327米 |建成
324米 埃菲尔铁塔|324米|建成
阿布扎比The Landmark | 324米 | 72层 |建成
322米 黄金海岸Q1大厦(Q1 Tower)|322.5米|78层|建成
321米 迪拜帆船酒店（阿拉伯塔）Burj al Arab|321米|60层|建成
318米 多哈渴望之塔(Aspire Tower)|318米|36层|建成
香港如心广场Nina Towers|318.8米|80层|建成
纽约克莱斯勒大楼Chrysler Building|318.9米|77层|建成
纽约时报大厦New York Times Building|318.8米|52层|建成
317米 迪拜哈姆丹殿下大厦（HHHR Tower ）|317米|72层|建成
315米 南京青奥中心双塔|314.5米|68层|249.5米|58层|建成
312米 仁川东北亚贸易大厦 | 312米| 65层| 建成
311米 沈阳茂业城|311米|75层|180米|54层|150米|44层|建成
利雅得国王中心大厦Riyadh Kingdom Centre|311米|41层|建成
亚特兰大美国银行广场(Bank of America Plaza) |311.8米|55层|建成
310米 阿布扎比天空塔(Sky Tower) | 310米 | 74层 | 建成
吉隆坡电信大厦(Menara Telekom)|310米|55层|建成
迪拜海洋高地大厦Ocean Heights|310米|84层|建成
洛杉矶联邦银行大厦(US Bank Tower)|310.3米|73层|建成
广州珠江城(Pearl River Tower) | 309.6米 | 71层 | 建成
309米 伦敦桥大楼London Bridge Tower (The Shard)|309米|73层|建成 
深圳东海商务中心(East Pacific Center) | 308.6米| 82层|283.6米|建成
308米 香港港岛东中心(One Island East)| 308米| 70层|建成
307米 迪拜无限塔(Infinity Tower) | 307米 | 73层 | 建成
306米 迪拜The Address(Dubai Lake Hotel)|306米|63层|建成
芝加哥美国电话电报企业中心(AT&T Corporate Center)|306.9米|60层|建成
305米 迪拜Emirates Hotel Tower|305米|54层|建成
辽宁广播电视塔|305.5米|建成
阿布扎比埃迪哈德大厦Etihad Towers | 218-305.3米| 55-77层*5 | 建成
休斯顿JP摩根大通大厦(Houston JP Morgan Chase Tower)|305.4米|75层|建成
悉尼塔| 305米| 建成
利雅得 | Rafal Tower | 305米 | 62 层 | 建成
304米 曼谷彩虹中心第二期Baiyoke Tower II |304米|85层|建成 
303米 临沂广播电视发射塔|303米|建成
无锡MOI茂业城二期(Moi City)|303米|72层|建成
南昌绿地中心|303米|63层|303米|63层|建成
深圳香江日航广场|302.95米|68层|建成
芝加哥慎行广场二号大厦Two Prudential Plaza|303.3米|64层|建成
302米 广州利通广场(Leatop Plaza)|302.9米|64层|建成 
休斯顿威尔斯·费高广场(Wells Fargo Plaza)|302.4米|71层|建成
301米 安徽广电新中心（合肥）|301米|46层|建成
济南绿地·普利中心|301米|60层|建成
300米 墨尔本Eureka Tower|300米|91层|建成
釜山海云台The Zenith|300米*3|80层|建成
科威特城Alraya Office Tower |300米|56层|建成
大阪阿部野桥大厦大楼|300米|59层|建成
圣地亚哥Costanera Center | 300米 | 70层 | 建成
莫斯科首都之城City of Capitals|300米|77层|255米|65层|建成

U/C:

600米级及以上高楼：

1007米 吉达王国塔|1007米|167层|在建
660米 深圳平安国际金融中心|660米|118层|307米|66层|封顶 
6XX米 武汉绿地中心|6XX米|125层|在建

500米级及以上高楼：

597米 天津中国117大厦|597米|117层|在建
565米 沈阳宝能环球金融中心|565米|328米|200米×5|部分在建
555米 首尔乐天超级大厦|555米|123层|在建
539米 广州东塔（周大福中心）|539.2米|112层|封顶
530米 天津周大福金融中心|530米|97层|在建
528米 北京（中国尊）中信大厦|528米|108层|在建
518米 大连绿地中心|518米|108层|172.5米*3|在建

400米级及以上高楼：

480米 天津富力广东大厦|480米|93层|180米|48层|在建
468米 重庆嘉陵帆影国际经贸中心|468米|103层|在建
452米 九龍倉長沙國際金融中心（IFS）|452m|315m|在建
450米 苏州九龙仓国际金融中心|450米|92层|在建
武汉天地|450米|69层|在建
442米 孟买World One公寓大楼|442米|117层|在建
438米 武汉中心|438米|88层|在建
432米 吉达钻石大楼Diamond Tower|432米|93层|在建
迪拜 Dream Dubai Marina|432米|101层|封顶
426米 纽约432 Park Avenue (Drake Hotel dev.)|426米|89层|封顶
406米 贵阳花果园改造双子塔项目|406米*2|65层|在建

300米级及以上高楼：

393米 深圳湾华润总部|392.5米| 66层|在建
391米 纽约哈德逊场30号办公大楼|391米|92层|在建
388米 深圳深业科之谷|388.35米|299.25米|230米*2|179米*2|在建
385米 利雅得资本市场管理局总部CMA Tower|385米|77层|封顶
384米 沈阳恒隆市府广场|384.2米|76层|350.6米|68层|220米2栋|150米3栋|部分封顶
383米 大连裕景中心(Dalian Eton Center) | 383米 | 80层 | 279米 | 62层 | 封顶
382米 阿斯塔纳阿布扎比广场|382米|88层|在建
381米 阿布扎比中心市场Central Market |381米|88层|封顶
380米 深圳中心（岗厦旧改）|380米|在建
南宁龙光世纪大厦|380+米|81层|180米|50层|在建
372米 孟买 Oasis |372m|82层|239m|49层|在建
370米 大连国贸中心|370米|86层|在建
迪拜The Address The BLVD|370m|72层|在建
363米 越南工商银行总部大楼|363.1米|68层|249米|48层|在建
362米 莫斯科联邦大厦(Federation Tower) | 362米 | 93层 | 242米 | 62层 | 在建
352米 莫斯科 Oko | 352米 | 85层 | 245米 | 49层 | 封顶
347米 长沙世茂广场|347米|150米|67层|32层|在建
342米 迪拜Al Attar Tower|342米|76层|封顶
阿布扎比国家石油公司总部大楼ADNOC Headquarters |342米|65层|封顶
吉隆坡四季汇|342米|65层|在建
341米 镇江苏宁广场|341.35米|77层|227.75米|62层|在建
340米 厦门国际中心主楼|339.88米|81层|230米|45层|在建
339米 天津现代城二期|339.6米|68层|215.14米|48层|封顶
337米 孟买Orchid Crown | 337米 x 3 | 75层 x 3 | 在建
335米 迪拜DAMAC Residenze|335米|86层|在建
洛杉矶威尔希尔开发项目Wilshire Grand Hotel|335米|73层|229米|34层|在建
333米 深圳中国储能大厦|333米|61层|在建
成都门里·东方荟|文华东方酒店|333米|88层|257.7米×2|78层×2|在建
330米 武汉越秀财富中心|330米|67层|在建
珠海瑞吉酒店|330米|63层|在建
平壤柳京饭店(Ryugyong Hotel)|330米|105层|封顶
淮安广播电视塔|330米|在建
沈阳华强金融中心|330米|71层|在建
329米 深圳汉国城市商业中心|329.4米|80层|在建
迪拜|The Address-Fountain Views III|329米|76层|在建
328米 南京世界贸易中心|328米|65层|178米|42层|136米*2|39层|在建
重庆天和国际中心|327.85米|62层|在建
327米 淮安雨润国际大厦|326.6米|73层|150米*3|在建
深圳宝能中心|327米|70F|在建
323米 烟台世茂海湾1号 | 323米 | 57层 | 封顶
322米 吉达 Lamar Towers|322米|72层|293米|62层|在建
320米 南宁广西金融广场|320.5米|68层|在建
重庆九龙仓国际金融中心|320米|68层|在建 
孟买Palais公寓大楼|320米|66层|在建
319米 上海白玉兰广场|319米|66层|封顶
广州珠江新城J2-2项目|318.85米|67层|在建
318米 芜湖侨鸿滨江世纪广场│318米|69层│160米|48层*2|封顶
常州润华环球中心|318米|72层|158米|47层|在建
南宁九州国际大厦|317.6米|71层|在建
广州保利长岛|317.6米62层|197.5米40层|45层*5栋|43*9栋|在建
316米 昆明泛亚国际金融大厦（万达昆明双塔）|316米x2|66层、67层|100米x3|在建
313米 曼谷丽嘉卡尔顿酒店及公寓|313米|75层|在建
312米 深圳长富金茂大厦|311.6米|68层|在建
马尼拉斯特拉特福公寓|312米|76层|在建
311米 柳州地王国际财富中心|310.6米|75层|封顶
310米 雅加达Cemindo塔|310米|63层|在建
309米 广州财富中心|309.4米|68层|封顶
莫斯科Eurasia 大厦|309米|72层|封顶
308米 广州广发证券总部大厦|308米|64层|在建
307米 孟买Minerva|307米|85层|在建
306米 纽约Carnegie 57 |306米|75层|封顶
305米 利雅得 Rafal Tower | 305米 | 62 层 | 封顶
303米 利雅得 KAFD世贸中心| 303米 |67层 |在建
302米 苏州东方之门(Gate of the Orient ) | 301.8米 | 77层 | 封顶
300米 厦门世茂海峡大厦|300米×2|64层×1|54层×1|封顶
迪拜明珠Dubai Pearl | 300米 | 73 层 | 在建
深圳京基滨河时代|300米|63 层|143.5米X3|45FX3|封顶
　 孟买Namaste Tower|300米|62层|在建
科威特城科威特国民银行大厦NBK Tower|300米|70层|在建
长沙华创国际广场|300米|138米|100米|66层|在建
诺伊达Supernova Spira|300米|80层|在建
福州升龙环球中心|300米|53层|在建
孟买|Omkar 1973|300+|78层|77层|63层|在建
达义| 金茂君悦大酒店|66层|300米|封顶
新德里超新星|300米|80层|斯培拉里拉皇宫酒店|55层+|在建


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

asp per the CTBUH database, China has over 200 included on hold and proposed, and the USA has *42 including the destroyed Twins of the WTC. Those are likely the top two, iirc.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

By super talls built, under construction, and proposed it's China in a class by itself with the US/UAE one tier down. Then everyone else.

By 100m+ buildings built, under construction, and proposed its China (3,921) and the US (3,058) in a class by themselves with Japan (858), South Korea (789), Canada (732), and Thailand (678) one tier down.


*Countries With the Most 100m+ Buildings (Built, Under Construction, Proposed)*

01. China 3,921
02. United States 3,058
03. Japan 858
04. South Korea 789
05. Canada 732

06. Thailand 678
07. United Arab Emirates 508
08. Australia 474
09. Brazil 452
10. Philippines 412


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Why is everyone doing proposed? Since when is a city's skyline judged on buildings that might or might not even exist down the line? I agree with Quantum on this one (and given the experience of Miami in getting its proposed supertalls built, I think he, more than most, knows full well the distinction between proposed and actually U/C).

Even the original question posed by the OP discourages the counting of proposed structures: "How many 300+ meter buildings does your country have (To the roof)?" Does Seattle really have a supertall to the roof just because there's shaky plans somewhere to build one (that will most likely be scrapped)?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Everyone knows that proposals aren't a sure thing; that's why it's called a 'proposal'. They're indicators of where a skyline might head. Does that really need to be said? There's also a big difference between a proposal and a vision. In many cities, the vast majority of proposals actually get built. Visions do not.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Interesting data. Crazy how the UAE has only 9.5 Million yet ranks 7th in the world. I also expected Brazil to be higher. And Canada and Australia definitely punch above their respective weights.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Why is everyone doing proposed? Since when is a city's skyline judged on buildings that might or might not even exist down the line? I agree with Quantum on this one (and given the experience of Miami in getting its proposed supertalls built, I think he, more than most, knows full well the distinction between proposed and actually U/C).
> 
> Even the original question posed by the OP discourages the counting of proposed structures: "How many 300+ meter buildings does your country have (To the roof)?" Does Seattle really have a supertall to the roof just because there's shaky plans somewhere to build one (that will most likely be scrapped)?


There's a difference between visions and proposals... although many of China's "proposals" are really visions.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

isaidso said:


> By super talls built, under construction, and proposed it's China in a class by itself with the US/UAE one tier down. Then everyone else.
> 
> By 100m+ buildings built, under construction, and proposed its China (3,921) and the US (3,058) in a class by themselves with Japan (858), South Korea (789), and Canada (732) one tier down.
> 
> ...


Why is Canada considered one tier down and on the same level as Japan when the difference between Canada and Thailand is smaller than the difference between Canada and Japan?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

NickABQ said:


> Why is Canada considered one tier down and on the same level as Japan when the difference between Canada and Thailand is smaller than the difference between Canada and Japan?


I compiled/added the table after the post so didn't know Thailand had that many. I will add Thailand. Any other complaints?


----------

